# Busco diagrama de un convertidor de cga a vga



## juliocesarflores (Nov 5, 2012)

hola amigos tengo un problema necesito el diagrama de un convertidor de cga a vga tengo unas maquinas que usan monitores ceronix 1492 y quiero cambiarlos yo necesito el diagrama o que me digan donde comprar estos convertidores


----------



## JBE (Nov 5, 2012)

http://es.lmgtfy.com/?q=conversor+de+cga+a+vga+circuit
http://es.lmgtfy.com/?q=conversor+de+cga+a+vga+mercadolibre


----------

